# Cold smoking in cold weather.



## commander quan (Nov 30, 2012)

I've been cold smoking my dry cured bellies in my WSM using the AMN pellet smoker with great success.  Until recently ambient temps have been in the 60s-80s but now they are in the 30s-50s will there be any issues smoking in the 30s and low 40s, and will I have to adjust the length of time I smoke the bellies, or should I throw a couple lit briquets in the WSM to raise the temp into a slightly higher range?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 1, 2012)

You shouldn't have any issues as long as it stays above 40. Below it may take longer to get the smoke flavor in there. I cold smoke in the winter while its snowing  and will put a hot plate in the smoker on low and it will keep the temps around 70-80


----------

